#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  Rising Twitter Discussion Around Sports

## Bhavya

Recently Twitter has shared some new insights into the rising discussion around sports on the platform. You can check out those Twitter insights into sports discussion in the below graphic.

----------

